# Is Spain full this year?



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Because Portugal certainly is. Since mid January there's more people down here than we have seen before in 5 years.

Apparently it's all the fault of the French. They've upset some people in Africa and now their government has advised them not to go to Morrocco! I hope they sort it out before next year, I can't be doing with these hordes of motorhomes cluttering up the place. :lol: :lol: 

JohnW


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The clue is hidden in your message.... Go to Morocco!


Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We were in Spain for two weeks just after Christmas. Never seen so many full sites.

Trev


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

5, Of my friends have now bought campers (after seeing mine) and 4 of them have gone down to Portugal to try them out this winter 

mainly because of the harsh weather here down to - 18 c last week 

the other one is down in Almeria somewhere


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

teemyob said:


> We were in Spain for two weeks just after Christmas. Never seen so many full sites.
> 
> Trev


There was plenty of space on the sites!

....around here in the UK!

Alan


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

It's not the French but the Dutch who are fill in up all the pitches in Portugal. But as the Dutch are extremely nice easy to get on with I can cope with that.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

rosalan said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > We were in Spain for two weeks just after Christmas. Never seen so many full sites.
> ...


We got the last place at camping-delfines-mazarron In january for a few nights.

We are in Cardiff at the moment at this is busy.

And we are so glad the T5 campers have gone from either side. All I have heard is bleeding doors sliding and banging all morning. £30 a night is a bit steep too.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We've been at Spanish sites at Embalse de Vinuelas, Humilladero, and El Rocio in the last 7 days. Each was no more than about 20% full.

Norman


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"
£30 a night is a bit steep too. "

Not for nightly Folies Bergere and a fish and chip supper forget the bingo and karaoke

tony


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Camping las Naranjos in Javea was stuffed full this week, and the much nicer Campingjavea had only two small pitches available on Wednesday morning.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We were at Javea Naranjal a couple of years ago and the site was almost empty. Called on Chance December 2014 and it was full to bursting. We ended up at Camping Javea.

To be fair, I don't like either of the sites. But it was the location we needed for a house purchase that fell through.

The area around Cambrills does not have the same lovely area of Javea. But Play Montroig is what I would class as a proper nice campsite.


Trev


----------



## beserk (Nov 17, 2012)

Police have moved all the vans from the two large car parks along the prom at almerimar after complaints of them using the marina for waste disposal and water.
Local mercadona will take a hit now.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

i left Benidorm last week and the sites within walking distance were choka block mostly Dutch


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

A lot of the sites here in Murcia seem to be really busy.


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

We're at Marjal Costa Blanca, and it's slowly thinning out now. There were limited spaces last month but not a problem now. All sites on this coastline have been rammed this winter, it's the busiest I've seen it in the last five winters even though it's not been the warmest.
The law enforcement must be enjoying their overtime moving on all the wild campers!!


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Millions of French all across the Alagarve at the moment; all seemingly with the same 'I must park no more than 1.5 metres from any other MH that I pull up near, even though there is acres of space the other side of me' desease.
I've had to repel borders twice now.


----------

